# Foster Ratlets



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am fostering these two girlies for Manchester Rodent Rescue and the adult is very pregnant (babies any day now). Hopefully the little'un isn't, although it is possible.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Is the little one "feeding" in the second picture?? I would be very disturbed if a nursing baby ended up pregnant! Thats not right.

Marina


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She is still nursing, but I think it's more a comfort thing, since her whole world has been turned upside down. But it's still possible she is pregnant. An adult male rat can (and will) mate with a baby doe...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Gorgeous girls. I love the photo where the baby is feeding off Mum:flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She spent most of the first day like that  She's not really doing it now, so that's what makes us believe she was just looking for comfort from her mother.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Ive had rats still nurse till 5 weeks untill i split them to sex groups.

That little girl loos so cute sitting on mom.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Apparently, Mom makes a nice comfy seat *nods*


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Whether its comfort or not is disturbing that a little one so young would be exposed to a male capable of getting her pregnant. 

Children raising children even in the animal kingdom is wrong.

Marina


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I agree, Marina...  I am hoping she's not pregnant.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It is very funny seeing a rattie with her feet in the air though. I've not seen a rat wet nurse before 

Marina


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

If these are from LeighAnne's rescue bunch, Kathy's got two of the males at hers, already reserved for someone just quarantining before they're rehomed. Gorgeous boys, I was tempted but I was too slow :lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Aw they're beautiful, fingers crossed the wee baby isn't pregnant.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, these are probably the same group.  They are lovely little ratlets... And, as you can just about see in these pics, there's more on the way, so let Cynthia know if you wanted to reserve any  It'd be nice to have all the babies reserved before they are actually ready to go.


----------



## Cockys Royals (Jun 28, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I am fostering these two girlies for Manchester Rodent Rescue and the adult is very pregnant (babies any day now). Hopefully the little'un isn't, although it is possible.



LOL love that pic


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw Jen, they are just gorgeous! So what colour is the mum - I know she's a bareback, but she's a lovely rich colour.

And I love those little curled up toes on the baby. Do so hope she isn't pregnant, poor wee thing!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Mom is a silver fawn bareback  And the baby is an over marked champagne hoodie 

I love her little toes, too... You can't help but giggle when she's in a snuggly mood.


----------



## Savanna (Nov 27, 2007)

You just have to love rattie tummies don't ya. Squidgey balls of fkluffiness lol,. 

Well done on the new homes and hope all goes well for the little group


----------



## ladyboid (Nov 25, 2007)

they are both lovely :flrt:
I hope you find homes for all the babys soon: victory:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

that second pic is so cute :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Mama had her bubs during the night  Not sure how many yet, cuz she was sitting on them. Loud eeping coming from the critter room *lol*


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

We've got 11 squiggly jelly beans


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Congatulations to you and the Mum:2thumb: Very cute babies:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

These are my first ratty bubs in AGES!! Am kinda excited *lol* And they aren't even mine.


----------



## Mischievous_Mark (Mar 16, 2008)

I want one  

Awww


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, Jen - gorgeous little jelly beans!! :flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

bloody hell they are so PINK! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* They'll lose some of their pinkness in the next couple days. Newborns are always brighter


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Some new pics  We're down to 10, but these guys are all doing wonderfully...



















Girls:










Boys:










ETA: Whoops... Mixed up a pic... All better now


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, they're coming on a treat Jen! The 3 little hoodies (I'm assuming they are all hoodies) look quite odd without their fur! :lol:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Ooooo scrummy babies :flrt: How's the lovely mum and older daughter doing?


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Very nice, if they were mine I'd definately be keeping the girl second from right with the reduced colour round her head.:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh yes, forgot to ask - do you think the daughter is pregnant or has she had a lucky escape???


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The "hoodies" are two capped and one bareback (like their mother)... But the "pink" ones may be, as well, just lighter colors... Will know soon 

They are all doing really well, but the older daughter is getting a disturbing roundness to her (athough, she doesn't seem AS round today as she did yesterday)... Am hoping it's just due to all the extra tasty foods she's been sharing with Mom. Will keep ya updated on that, as well... I truly hope she's not pregnant.

Mama is getting sweeter asa the days go on. She was a bit shy to begin with, but she's starting to learn that people are good things


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Some new pics  We're down to 10, but these guys are all doing wonderfully...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The capped girl (3rd) from left has markings like my past rat Sassy <3


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She does, indeed...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Here's some new pics of the little sausages 

These were taken on Thursday (their one week birthday)



















Girls:










Boys:










These were taken today:










Girls:










GINGER boys:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Very cute babies:flrt:


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> These were taken today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



gorgeous!!! loveing the ginger boys!! might be getting some rats soon (not too soon.. want to do some research on rodents in a house hold with snakes first.. cose i have heard things about them senceing eachother and it causeing stress) my OH realy likes ratties and weve both always wanted some.. 

pretty babies!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I have snakes, as well  Just keep them in separate rooms  The snakes are downstairs and the rats (and all the small furries) are upstairs


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> I have snakes, as well  Just keep them in separate rooms  The snakes are downstairs and the rats (and all the small furries) are upstairs


see this is my concern.. we have just got a flat together n will be moveing in next month.. 
its a one bedroom flat, basicaly its a largish bedroom and a largish front room.. bathroom n kitchen are beyond tiny.. so basicaly we only have two rooms.. and they are next to eachother.. so not sure if rats in the liveing room and snakes/lizards in the bedroom would be far enough apart? especialy as when i handle the snakes it will probably be in the liveing room? and its not something i have been able to find much infomation on..... and i dont want to get rats if they or my snake will be stressed by the others presence...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Not sure... Rats are pretty easy going. Might be worth making a thread on here?


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> Not sure... Rats are pretty easy going. Might be worth making a thread on here?


yeah was going to do that nearer the time.. but might do it now.. just to figgur out if its a good idea or not n see what peoples opinions are.. could be pretty interesting..


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* Good luck


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jen, those kittens are coming on fabulous! It;s great to see how much the gingers have coloured up now the fur's growing in. It's a bit like Siamese cat, guessing the colours as they slowly appear! :lol2:

When I got my rats I kept them in this spare bedroom where my computer is, but they were very jumpy and scary, although never nasty and I wondered whether I was just 'protecting' them too much, so I moved them into the living room and decided to go for the "short sharp shock - assault the senses and made them oblivious to scary stuff" route.

Now they are in the living room, as are my cats (when we are at home, but not when we are out) and my 2 snakes.

I've never noticed any difference in my snake's behaviour or my cats and the rats are becoming much more sociable, because they are surrounding by people, animals and noise. They do scatter for their hammocks when a cat walks over to observe, but they are less nervous than when they were in this room alone.

Don't know if that helps, but it's my observations of my boys, who were 6 weeks old when I brought them home in February and 14 weeks old when I brought them into the living room - at the same time as my daughter, son, his wife and 4 & 12 year old daughters came for easter!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm still expecting the "white" ones to end up being champagne, as well  Champagne is basically pink eyed black (and silver fawn (aka ginger) is basically pink eyed agouti) and since there is black in the litter, I'm pretty sure they'll be champagne


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Do you get excited waiting to see what you've got?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Like a little kid on Christmas Eve *lol*


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

OOOOooohh more pictures *steals black capped girl!
ive just had 2 litter born here day apart some lovely roans, hoods, selfs and siamese dumbos XD there 4 day and 3 day old.
More girls than boys again though >_>


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I MAY have a non-foster litter due soon


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

How are these doing now Jen?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Need to upload the new pics  They aren't as good as I would have hoped, though... One of the little girls only has one eye and a few of them circle when they are away from either their furry family or somebody else they see has "safe" (which includes Louis for some strange reason). They are thought to be blind...


----------



## danielle101 (May 8, 2008)

Awww my ratty bubas have opened their eyes today, i got 3 girls to 5 boys, 3 boys are champagne hooded, 2 boys are light brown hooded, 1 girl is a champ and 2 girls are light brown hooded, also 1 champ boy has both eyes open and they are red! so cute though, hope urs are doing okay, and congrats on the litter...

p.s i know im a little late but i have only just saw this post lol


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

This lot are at the silly bouncy stage now... Had them out on the bed last night and they were running around causing mischief


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> This lot are at the silly bouncy stage now... Had them out on the bed last night and they were running around causing mischief


 
We need pics asap as baby ratlets are sooooooooooo adorable:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Will try and get some pics up today


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> Will try and get some pics up today


Tut tut Jen where are these piccys? :devil: Need my squidgy baby rattie fix.:flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* Bad Jen!! Will get on it now


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Well, when I was uploading pics last night, photobucket was being a pain, so I don't have all of them (hubby took the laptop, which has the camera cable with it), but here are a few 









































































And this little girl LOVES Louis... *lol* All the babies like snuggling into his fur, but she chases him around. Very odd...


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Will prolly get some more during today's playtime... They are even cuter now


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Lovely pictures i still so napping that capped black girl! lmao.

We have alot of lovely babies here. My camera is so bust i cant get photos.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The capped one is agouti  The one that loves Louis is kinda an undermarked capped, though, and she's black.


----------



## Lover (Apr 3, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> The capped one is agouti  The one that loves Louis is kinda an undermarked capped, though, and she's black.


Looks black on my screen lol agouti one is lovely then.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Amalthea said:


> And this little girl LOVES Louis... *lol* All the babies like snuggling into his fur, but she chases him around. Very odd...


Aw! Bless!! :flrt:

Maybe it's because he's the same colour and she thinks he's daddy??? :lol2:

They're all gorgeous, but I'm loving the light coloured hoodies or barebacks or undermarked whatever it is they are! :lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

The paler marked ones are all boys  Three ginger lads. Very cute!!

I've got LOADS of pictures of Louis with his new babies... Just that little'un is obsessed with him. We keep saying that Lou is a Mommy *giggles*


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Lovely babies :flrt: Can I be cheeky and ask if there is any chance of piccys of their mum & their elder sister? They were beautiful last time, be nice to see how the little one has grown. I'm a pest eh :razz:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Sure!  Will get some more updated ones tonight  The older sister has decided she's a marked siamese instead of a champagne hoodie, as well *lol*


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Sod's law that the agouti capped is better marked than my planned capped litter :lol2:

Not that he'd be suitable for breeding from - but someone could have a potential show rat there


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

She  The only boys out of the whole litter are the "gingers"  Definitely the way things work out, though, eh?!? *lol* I had a really lovely capped boy that was a rescue and a show winner AGES ago  Got him from Cynthia, as well.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Here we go... Some more pics 

Mama:




























Big sis:



















Saying hi to Tootsie:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

More baby pics:



















More with Louis:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Jen I've decided that cat is an angel! Libby is still a right little :censor: with the ratties.

Big sis is looking gorgeous as is Mama. Have you decided if you're going to keep any, or purely just foster then home them out?


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

I am very tempted at keeping the little girl with one eye... *oops* She's quite special and I think she has other problems, as well...

The only one of our cats we could allow near them like that is Lou... If he had to catch his food, he'd starve *lol* And we keep a very close eye on him, as well, of course.


----------



## Mrs dirtydozen (Sep 5, 2008)

aww them ginger boys are lovely:flrt: what a nice pussy tat u have our toby cat is great with the rats n mice also its mojo the chi who is the little bugger he sneeks into jonnys rep room when hes feeding n grabs the frozen mice n i have 2 run round the house after him to get them back :devil:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*LMAO* Yum...


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

feorag said:


> When I got my rats I kept them in this spare bedroom where my computer is, but they were very jumpy and scary, although never nasty and I wondered whether I was just 'protecting' them too much, so I moved them into the living room and decided to go for the "short sharp shock - assault the senses and made them oblivious to scary stuff" route.
> 
> Now they are in the living room, as are my cats (when we are at home, but not when we are out) and my 2 snakes.
> 
> ...


thankyou feorag

sorry its taken me sooooo long to reply to this post.. i have been totaly useless at replying resently, first i ahd my uni deadlines and now we are moveing house so very hectic lol!!

i did make a thread on the subject eventualy http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/other-pets-exotics/312326-keeping-ratties-house-reptiles-few.html
yes your answer did help lots! thankyou!! That seems to be the general opinion. On teh thread a few people have basicaly said the same as you, that for some reason or another they have kept them in the same room and noticed no changes atall.. and nobody as of yet has said they _have_ had an issue with it, so it seems we should be okay to get ratties!! 
hopefully two blue dumbos!! still got some reading to do yet though lol


----------



## naz_pixie (Oct 6, 2008)

Amalthea said:


> And this little girl LOVES Louis... *lol* All the babies like snuggling into his fur, but she chases him around. Very odd...


amalthea.. this is just the most gorgeose photo!!

if not a slightly odd photo bless them.. your cat is obviuosly a real gem!!! and that little ratty is a gorgeous little oddball!! :flrt::flrt:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, Lou is "special" *lol* He's so dim sometimes, but ya gotta love him. The look on his face when they all start piling on top of him is priceless!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Some new pics  (They will be looking for new homes in a couple weeks)




























And the little girl with only one eye (she's staying)


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

naz_pixie said:


> so it seems we should be okay to get ratties!!
> hopefully two blue dumbos!! still got some reading to do yet though lol


You'll love it when you get them. They're very entertaining - I'm really enjoying having mine!

Aw Jen , they've come on wonderfully!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanx, Eileen!! I am very proud of these special little babies.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I can't get over Louis! :gasp:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

*lol* My special little man


----------



## lau200 (May 2, 2008)

how did i miss this? they are gorgeous, and "feet" is too cute! Louie always was special :lol2:


----------

